# XMAS Choir/Chorus/Choral recommendations



## Hugo (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi I was looking for some XMAS Choir/Chorus/Choral recommendations

Sorry if there's a previous thread, I couldn't locate one


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This one features Gardiner's outstanding choir singing classic carols through the ages.


----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

King's college choir....always nice..


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I also posted this in the advent thread, but it really is Christmas.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Virgin/0963342


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Robert Shaw is always good.

http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Angels-...8856454&sr=8-1&keywords=robert+shaw+christmas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Marilyn Horne and the Mormon tabernacle choir .


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Another Great Recording: Philadelphia Orchestra "Glorious Sounds of Christmas"

http://www.amazon.com/Glorious-Soun...5129&sr=1-1&keywords=eugene+ormandy+christmas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I know you looking for choir/ coral etc .
This one is however a Christmas disc everyone should have.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This one too.










But one of my favourite Christmas pieces is Finzi's _In terra pax_ for soprano. baritone, chorus and orchestra. A distillation of a poem by Robert Bridges and the Gospel of St Luke, it conjures up images of my childhood Christmases in the north of England. Back then snow seemed much more of an inevitability and Christmas had a magic it has largely lost.

There is a very good recording of it on Naxos, but this one under Richard Hickox(if you can get hold of it) is much more atmospheric.










Not listed on the cover, but it is on the disc.

This is its original LP cover


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

This is a free playlist from DG available on Spotify; not all vocal music:

Listen to our »Christmas Music for Orchestra« playlist to get you in the mood: http://smarturl.it/ChristmasMusicOrch


----------



## Hugo (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm glad you ignored the request 
This is beautiful


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I am practicing posting a link to Amazon without revealing account info. Ok, not a choir but I love this performance of "In the Bleak Midwinter" by Terfel:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00487DN6O?ie=UTF8&qid=1450080213&ref_=tmm_msc_title_0&sr=8-1


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

Has the right atmosphere.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couple of good ones in my collection:









CLIPS

This one is two disks and is my favorite of the two.








CLIPS


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If you want to go less traditional:









CLIPS









CLIPS


----------

